
Treehotel: The Mirrorcube - evo_9
http://www.treehotel.se/?pg=mirrorcube
======
protomyth
"To prevent birds from flying into the mirrored walls, they have been clad
with infrared film. The colour is invisible to humans, but visible to the
birds."

Nice. I wonder where they buy theirs?

------
PythonDeveloper
Are you serious? $650 a night to stay in a treehouse with no shower or toilet?
It would seem that after Ikea, the swedes think they can sell anything.

~~~
grose
According to the website, there's a bathroom.

